# Tissot Seastar -- what am I missing?



## Cannon

I read this forum regularly and am slowly trying to educate myself on vintage Swiss watches. I just picked up this Tissot Seastar for the opening bid of $37. I realize the case is a little rough, but that still seems like a pretty good deal to me. Considering it only got the one bid, I'm in a very small minority with that opinion.

So -- what am I missing? Is there simply no love for old Tissots, or did I overlook something in this particular listing that screamed, "Stay away!"

And while we're looking at this particular watch, can anyone identify the movement for me? -- edited to add: I think I found my answer: Tissot 784-1

Thanks,
Cannon


----------



## o.v.e

Tissot Seastars are good watches, they are just not very rare. That explains the comparably low price. In this particular case, You picked a watch with a chrome plated case, and obviously the chrom plating and some of the base material has vanished in some places over the years - that is the visible pitting. Next time, ask before You buy ;-). I still think it is not unfair, the watch looks good enough for 37 USD, but the seller states the case is stainless, which is not true.
I'd say it is early sixties. The movement is likely a Tissot 783 .


----------



## Cannon

Thanks for the reply. Probably should have asked first -- but had I brought it to the attention of the forum, it might not have sold for $37 ;-) The chrome still looks pretty good from the front; assuming it runs as advertised, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## Sparcster

I think Vintage Tissots are great reliable watches... I have owned a few over the past few years... just a couple here:





































As for the price you paid, I think you did well... A couple of mine were picked up for similar prices.... But all sold for £80-£110...

Eventhough yours does have a bit of wear to the case, its still a great buy!

Enjoy....


----------



## o.v.e

Yes, You really get (and got) a lot for Your money with Tissot Seastar. This one is a heritage, though, from my father, and probably the most valuable one (to me) in my collection:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Seastars are quite plentifull, so prices don't tend to be that high, unless it's a rare or absolutely mint example.

I've got several.....it's where I started with vintage watches, and now have several different Seastar models, some bought for very little and in great condition, that have all been good reliable watches!!

I rather like vintage Tissot watches, as one or two of you may know ;-) and now have a pretty varied collection including some of the higher end pieces with Lemania movt's etc.

I find them good value against their pricey Omega 'cousins' , some of which share the same components!!

Your one doesn't look bad at all, altho I'm not sure about the hands, and the two *'S'* s in Tissot don't look quite the same, so not sure if it's had some _tinkering??_

If you can get the serial no' from the movement then you can date it too.....check out the thread re serial no's on here!!


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi Cannon,

the movement can't be identified from the photo. The serial number 7,XXX,XXX was 
made in 1965, and in this year was the floating change from the 784 to the 784-1:
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 784
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 784-1

But don't worry; the differences aren't important, and when you got it, you can
easily read the big calibre designation aside the balance.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## ImitationOfLife

Sparcster said:


>


This one is fantastic! :-!


----------



## mrsnak

You are missing nothing. These great Tissots are under currently the radar for the current watch popular culture. Given the quality of the movements and the brand history, I only see these as going up in value.
Get them cheap while you can. I've been doing the same.


----------



## TheJohnP

The only thing that's missing was the people catching that auction before it closed.
I would've tried to outbid you if I was around while it was live.

You lucked out, enjoy winning on a low bid!


----------



## Cannon

I've got the watch in hand. The movement is a 784, and dates to 1965. I'd say it's definitely been tinkered with at some point. The minute hand is bent down, something (a lumed dot?) above the 12 is missing, and I find it a little strange that the 'Swiss T Made' text at the bottom of the dial is almost too far down to read.

On the plus side, the movment is incredibly smooth, and seems to be keeping good time.


























Anyone know what the numbers inside the case back mean?

All in all, I'm entirely satisfied. I've got a classic Swiss watch for less than the cost of most Chinese autos, and it's just imperfect enough that I won't worry in the least about wearing it anywhere, any time.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Cannon said:


> I've got the watch in hand. The movement is a 784, and dates to 1965. I'd say it's definitely been tinkered with at some point. The minute hand is bent down, something (a lumed dot?) above the 12 is missing, and I find it a little strange that the 'Swiss T Made' text at the bottom of the dial is almost too far down to read.
> 
> On the plus side, the movment is incredibly smooth, and seems to be keeping good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the numbers inside the case back mean?
> 
> All in all, I'm entirely satisfied. I've got a classic Swiss watch for less than the cost of most Chinese autos, and it's just imperfect enough that I won't worry in the least about wearing it anywhere, any time.


I'd say that was a good original, honest watch..........I don't think it's been 'tampered' with, as in dodgy redials, etc.....maybe just a clean here and there.

Got a strap in mind for it??


----------



## Cannon

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Got a strap in mind for it??


I haven't decided yet. I like the look of a nice leather strap; but tend to favor bracelets, especially in warmer weather. Most likely I'll take the cheap bracelet that currently resides on my Prince Oysterdate, and get a good leather strap for the Tudor.

Right now it's on a pretty plain looking black leather strap since that's what I had on hand, and after wearing it all day, it's gained about three seconds.


----------



## Seele

This is probably the only thing you missed: Tissot Seastars are nice


----------



## JIC

My seastar, accuracy +6s/d, nice and original desing


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Katoolsie

Heres my one.

I got it from my dad. He got the watch as a high school graduation gift in 1975.

I had it serviced. Here's the before and after pics.

Before









After









New strap


----------



## v8chrono

Great looking watch, only £37? A bargain! To my mind it would look nice with a mid brown croc strap. Numbers on the back signify the case model/type.


----------



## Bonny987

What is the REF of this one, I found one for 180euros is it too expensive ?


----------



## laikrodukas

Hi, it depends on your income, for some its expensive for others not so much


----------



## Shum

I sold this one for €90 today.







It was junk when I got it so it didn't really cost me anything so I cleaned and service it and now it has a happy new home. So you don't have to spend that much but you can spend a lot more if you are after a specific model.








And here it is on the wrist of the new owner.


----------

